# Finally here ^^ new babies



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

When I bought this little lady from the pet store I had no idea she was pregnant. Now after a few weeks we have these little babies ^^ They all appear to be healthy and she is taking excellent care of them. There were no complications and I didn't even hear it happen and she is right next to me lol. I looked over and saw pink squidgy things and now there are about ten babies lol. Not sure the exact number because I don't want to bug her to count but here is a little picture of her with some babies that are visible. The others are on her other side or under her.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

ten like I guessed


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Day three and I can see that three will be black, three will be hooded with spots, and three will probably be white. It looks like possibly the one on the end might develop a darker hind end, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

VERY cute little ones!! are you planning on keeping them?


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Not all of them even though I have a big enough cage for all of them. I know that I'm going to keep one or two females to keep their mom company lol. Did you want one or something? lol


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL don't tempt me =P I was more or less asking so I would have more to say than just 'cute babies' lol.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol I know rats are like candy. I keep my males in that cage because only the males are big enough not to get through. I used to keep three in there but recently the third one has had some personality change and has gotten to aggressive to tolerate with the other rats. I wonder how many rats that cage could hold lol it's pretty big.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Day four


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

forgot to put the picture lol


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are incredibly sweet! Thanks for sharing the pics ;D


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

I know they are so cute lol. I don't want to find new homes for them all, but I must lol. I probably could keep all of the boys though if you see my cage I have up higher in the thread. I'll keep posting day by day pics of them so keep checking in ^^ I missed day two, but o well.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is your cage a critter nation. It kind of looks like mine and we have 4 grown boys on the bottom and 6 younger boys up top. We won't keep that many up top as they get older probably but they seem to have plenty enough room to reek all kinds of havoc lol


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol and no it's a ferret nation one. I let them go between top and bottom. Only issue is I have to keep the young boys in a smaller cage until they are big enough.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are pretty similar except the bar spacing in the critter nation is smaller and the bars run horizonal. They are both great cages. 

I know what you're going through. We just had a mouse have 5 babies. They are so freakin cute I couldn't imagine giving any of them up. All but 1 have their eyes open now. The one without his eyes open is our explorer though and he will go all over the tank.lol I am hoping he will be bright eyed by time I get home tonight


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I think there is a sticky in the home/houseing section where you can put the measurements of your cage in and it will tell you how any rats it will house comfortably =P I love that thing. I think it's called a cage calculator?? Something you can try if you want (I did this with one of my older cages) it you get this... mesh wiring I can't remember what it is called but it looks like this:








and it comes in rolls kind of like chicken wire and what I did was cut sheets of it and you can zip tie it to the outside of your cage and then the little ones can't get out. You just have to be careful around some types of doors you put it around as it can be sharp but if you fold the ends in (if that makes sence) it works GREAT!!! =D


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Nazarath said:


> I think there is a sticky in the home/houseing section where you can put the measurements of your cage in and it will tell you how any rats it will house comfortably =P I love that thing. I think it's called a cage calculator?? Something you can try if you want (I did this with one of my older cages) it you get this... mesh wiring I can't remember what it is called but it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I did that wire thing with a ferret cage before. I have a roll of it right now but I don't think I have enough for the whole cage lol. I've tried that cage calculator thing before and it doesn't really work because my cage is so tall it doesn't think that there is usable space. Buuuuuuut I could put in the measurements of the floor and times it by four or w/e lol.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aahh yeah I kind of remember having that height problem as well LOL. I would put the numbers in and be told I can hold 2-4 rats and I was thinkgin WHAAAA???!!! lol those babies are ssssooooo CUTE. Had to say it again lol.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol ya they are pretty darned cute ^^ I hope they all survive. They should though unless something weird happens because they've made it this far lol.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

day 5 It's crazy how much pigmentation they developed overnight lol. I think rats are excellent to study development because they do it so fast. And they are so cute lol ^^


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*steals all the cute little buggers* LOL they are looking great!! have you been thinking of names or anything? or tried sexing them?? or am I so taken by cuteness I missed a post about the sexes? >.<


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Nazarath said:


> *steals all the cute little buggers* LOL they are looking great!! have you been thinking of names or anything? or tried sexing them?? or am I so taken by cuteness I missed a post about the sexes? >.<


Lol no I haven't tried to sex them yet. I will later today so check back. I need to do it before they start growing fur or else it will be to hard until after they start showing lol ^^ No names yet. I'm trying not to get that attached to them because I have to move to Germany in June and I can't take any of my rats D: I hope I can find good homes for them before then otherwise they will have to go to someone with a lot less time to spend with them than me. I'm in El Paso, TX if anyone is interested in any of the babies or my other rats. I made another post that you can see in the meet my rat page so just check there if you want to see the others.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Day six

From left to right: F M M M F M F F F F sooooooooo cute ^^


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Day 7 all squirmy and getting a nice layer of peach fuzz lol


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------

